# i7 875K @2,93GHz - Upgrade sinnvoll? (Gaming PC)



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,


Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue CPU zu kaufen, weil mein jetziger Prozessor (i7 875K @2,93GHz) halt schon knapp 4 Jahre alt ist.


Wäre ein Upgrade auf zum Beispiel einen i5 4690K oder sogar einen i7 4790(K) sinnvoll?
Bräuchte dann jedoch natürlich auch ein neues Mainboard.


Ich plane nicht zu übertakten, sonst hätte ich aus meinem jetzigen Prozessor schon mehr rausgeholt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung davon. Außerdem bräuchte ich dann ne gute Kühlung, und ich habe nur den Intel Boxed Kühler.


Ich weiß, dass die K-Modelle eher was für Übertakter sind, im Falle des i7 4970K bietet die CPU auch eine deutlich höhere Taktrate, also wäre sie vielleicht auch so sinnvoller als das Modell ohne K?


Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 780.
Benutze den PC halt hauptsächlich zum Gaming und meine CPU ist denke ich momentan die Hardware, die am ehesten ausgewechselt werden müsste, damit ich auch die neusten Games in Full HD und höchsten Settings spielen kann.


Eure Meinung / Empfehlung?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Also, da ist ein Tausch schon längst überfällig, erst Recht mit der GTX 780 als Grafikkarte! Deine CPU hat ja nur zwei Kerne - zwar ein "starker" Dualcore, aber kaum besser als ein alter Core 2 Quadcore oder AMD X4 965, und die wiederum werden in Spielen schon von einem aktuellen Pentium für 50€ eingeholt. 

Die Taktraten mit Übertaktung bei den modernen core i5/i7 bringen derzeit so gut wie nix, da die Leistung der CPUs auch bei 3,0-3,5 GHz viel mehr als nötig ist. Zudem bräuchtest Du zum Übertakten ein Board für eher 120-150€ und einen guten Kühler für 40€ - daher empfehle ich eher, einen Xeon E3-1231v3 zu nehmen. Der kostet 220€ und ist technisch wie ein i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und günstiger. Die i7 wiederum können pro Kern 2 Threads verwalten, sind also quasi 8Kern-CPUs. Die i5 beherrschen pro Kern nur einen Thread. Der  Xeon ist dann zwar ein paar Euro teurer als ein i5-4670k, aber du brauchst dann auch kein teures Board. Das ASRock H97 Pro4 zB wäre da passend, kostet 75€. Und als Kühler hast Du mit Modellen um die 15-25€ schon einen sehr leisen Betrieb. Mehr ist nicht nötig, da du dann ja nicht übertaktest. Bis es mal in vielleicht 2 Jahren so weit ist, dass vielleicht der hohe Takt eines übertakteten i5-4670k einen Vorteil bringt, könnte es zudem auch umgekehrt schon passieren, dass die Games von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren und sich das dann ausgleicht. 


PS: was hattest Du eigentlich vorher für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Deine CPU hat ja nur zwei Kerne - zwar ein "starker" Dualcore



nö, das ist  ein quadcore mit ht. 

frage an den threadersteller:
hast du denn irgendwo probleme mit deiner cpu?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nö, das ist  ein quadcore mit ht.
> 
> frage an den threadersteller:
> hast du denn irgendwo probleme mit deiner cpu?


 Komisch, ich hab den Namen kopiert und gesucht und bin auf nen Dualcore gestoßen ^^


Aber selbst wenn es ein Quadcore ist: mit nem modernen core i5/i7 hätte man sicher ca 30-40% mehr Leistung. Der i5-2500k war schon ein Stück schneller als ein i7-870 und ähnliche CPUs, und die neueren core i5/i7 sind wiederum 20-30% schneller als der 2500k. Wer bereit ist, sich extra eine GTX 780 zu kaufen, gehört an sich auch zu der Sorte, die für so ein Plus auch die CPU erneuern würden


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Wäre das aktuelle Mainboard denn geeignet, den 875K zu übertakten? Ich denk mir mal, dass der Unterschied zum SandyBridge i5 nicht so groß ist,
wenn der 875K bei 4GHz herum läuft. Nun ja, "effizient" ist dann freilich was anderes...


----------



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nö, das ist ein quadcore mit ht.
> 
> frage an den threadersteller:
> hast du denn irgendwo probleme mit deiner cpu?



Eigentlich nicht, aber ich merke schon, dass ich bei aktuelleren Games keine konstante Framerate bekomme, die für eine GTX 780 angebracht wäre.
Vor allem für kommendes Jahr und bald erscheinende Titel wie Assassin's Creed Unity, Witcher 3 etc. hab ich das Gefühl, dass da mein i7 875K nicht mehr reichen wird, jedenfalls nicht, um auf hohen bis höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen zu können.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab den Namen kopiert und gesucht und bin auf nen Dualcore gestoßen ^^
> 
> 
> Aber selbst wenn es ein Quadcore ist: mit nem modernen core i5/i7 hätte man sicher ca 30-40% mehr Leistung. Der i5-2500k war schon ein Stück schneller als ein i7-870 und ähnliche CPUs, und die neueren core i5/i7 sind wiederum 20-30% schneller als der 2500k. Wer bereit ist, sich extra eine GTX 780 zu kaufen, gehört an sich auch zu der Sorte, die für so ein Plus auch die CPU erneuern würden



Für so viel mehr Leistung wäre ich in der Tat bereit meine CPU zu erneuern.
Die Empfehlung des Xeon E3-1231v3 habe ich übrigens schon zuvor gesehen. Wäre vielleicht eine gute Wahl, da ich ja sowieso nicht übertakten will. Natürlich würde das dann die Möglichkeit ausschließen, dass ich jemals die CPU übertakte. Wer weiß, wie's in 2, 3 Jahren aussieht. Da wäre vielleicht der Griff zum 4770K oder sogar 4790K mit generell höherer Taktrate besser? Wobei ich gelesen habe, dass der Performanceunterschied minimal ist. Aber wer weiß, wie sehr Games in den kommenden Jahren von höheren Taktraten profitieren werden.




svd schrieb:


> Wäre das aktuelle Mainboard denn geeignet, den 875K zu übertakten? Ich denk mir mal, dass der Unterschied zum SandyBridge i5 nicht so groß ist,
> wenn der 875K bei 4GHz herum läuft. Nun ja, "effizient" ist dann freilich was anderes...



Soweit ich weiß wäre es geeignet, aber ich lass lieber die Finger vom Übertakten. Da bräuchte ich auch ne deutlich bessere Kühlung. Hab den Boxed Kühler von Intel und da komm ich schon jetzt ohne Übertaktung unter Last auf ne recht hohe Temperatur.


Ich suche halt nach einer CPU, die für die kommenden Jahre ausreichen wird. Ich will mir jetzt nicht für 200 - 300€ oder so eine CPU + Mainboard + Kühler anschaffen, nur um dann in 1 1/2 oder 2 Jahren wieder alles zu erneuern, weil ich vorher nicht ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

MajorSalty schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung des Xeon E3-1231v3 habe ich übrigens schon zuvor gesehen. Wäre vielleicht eine gute Wahl, da ich ja sowieso nicht übertakten will. Natürlich würde das dann die Möglichkeit ausschließen, dass ich jemals die CPU übertakte. Wer weiß, wie's in 2, 3 Jahren aussieht. Da wäre vielleicht der Griff zum 4770K oder sogar 4790K mit generell höherer Taktrate besser? Wobei ich gelesen habe, dass der Performanceunterschied minimal ist. Aber wer weiß, wie sehr Games in den kommenden Jahren von höheren Taktraten profitieren werden.


  Ich selber denke, dass es noch eine Weile dauern wird. Warum, das hab ich auch unten noch weiter erläutert. Und wenn es vlt mal so weit ist, dann hast Du halt vielleicht mit nem auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten core i7-4790K um die 30% mehr Takt als mit dem Xeon 1231v3, aber in Games wird es selbst dann nie an die 30% mehr FPS rankommen - lass es vielleicht dann mal 20% sein, dann hast Du halt in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht 20% mehr Leistung, hast aber für die CPU 80-90€, fürs passende Board 50-70€ und für den Kühler 20€ mehr ausgeben, also 150-180 Euro mehr.  Für DAS Geld plus einem Verkauf der Sockel 1150-Teile wirst Du in 2-3 Jahren wiederum vermutlich ein neues Board plus CPU bekommen, die schneller als ein OC-i7 ist  

Zudem: falls es Dir darum geht, dass Du Sorge davor hast, irgendwann ohne OC nur 30 FPS zu haben: mit 30% OC hättest Du dann wohl auch nur 35 FPS, also so richtig den Braten fett macht es auch nicht.

Das ist wie gesagt meine Einschätzung - ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass du vielleicht schon in nem Jahr 20-30% mehr Leistung nur durchs OC haben kannst und dass selbst in 4 jahren eine dann neue CPU sich in Sachen KOsten-Nutzen nicht rechnet. Ich halte das aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.




> Ich suche halt nach einer CPU, die für die kommenden Jahre ausreichen wird. Ich will mir jetzt nicht für 200 - 300€ oder so eine CPU + Mainboard + Kühler anschaffen, nur um dann in 1 1/2 oder 2 Jahren wieder alles zu erneuern, weil ich vorher nicht ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben habe.


 also, die aktuellen CPUs sind SO stark, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass neuere CPUs in schon 2 Jahren deutlich schneller UND nötig sind. Vor allem: die Games kommen ja alle im Kern von den Spielkonsolen, und deren CPUs sind auch bei den aktuellsten Konsolen einer PC-CPU schon unterlegen,  selbst wenn du den Vorteil von Konsolen beachtest, dass die Entwickler nur EINE immer gleiche Hardwarekonfiguration haben und die Konsolen speziell auf Gaming hin konstruiert sind.

In 2 Jahren hast Du vlt CPUs, die dann nochmal 20% schneller sind - aber sicher wird das auf keinen Fall "nötig" sein.


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

MajorSalty schrieb:


> [...]
> Da bräuchte ich auch ne deutlich bessere Kühlung. Hab den Boxed Kühler von Intel und da komm ich schon jetzt ohne Übertaktung unter Last auf ne recht hohe Temperatur.
> [...]



"Hab den Boxed Kühler von Intel und da komm ich *deswegen* schon jetzt ohne Übertaktung unter Last auf ne recht hohe Temperatur." muss es heißen. 

Schade, dann ist es doch besser, du wirfst den Prozessor auf den freien Markt, solange er durchaus noch dreistellige Summen einbringen kann.

Ich bin halt trotzdem der Meinung, dass du damals mit dem 875K (der muss ja die Hölle gekostet haben), an und für sich sehr wohl eine CPU gekauft hast, die
auch nächstes Jahr locker durchhielte, sofern du dessen, definitiv vorhandenen, Reserven durch Übertakten abriefst.

Wenn Übertakten aber ohnehin außer Frage steht, würde ich nicht einmal daran denken, nochmal einen K Prozessor zu kaufen. Der Xeon ist da wirklich optimal.


----------



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

Okay. Der 875K würde also noch ausreichen, falls ich mich dazu entscheide, zu übertakten? Es gibt ja dieses Intel Extreme Utility Tool, kann man damit auch die CPU übertakten oder ist das nur ein Tool was dabei hilft?
Ich würde mir nämlich noch etwas Gedanken machen, ob ich mir jetzt nur einen Kühler kaufe um dann vielleicht meine jetzige CPU zu übertakten, oder ob ich mir den Xeon + Mainboard + Kühler kaufe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Die i7-875K war damals (2010-11) definitiv viel zu teuer für die Leistung, ich hab mal inzwischen ein paar Tests angeschaut: ohne OC oft nur 10-20% schneller als ein AMD X4 965, der damals aber keine 200€ kostete, eher sogar nur 150-160€  - und der i7-875k eher 300-350€ .


Wenn der aber noch dreistellige Beträge bringt: FOTT DAMIT! Da hast Du ja mit rel. wenig Zuzahlung eine topmoderne neue CPU! Ich seh bei ebay teils 140-180€ für den i7-875K - das ist Preis-Leistungsmäßig an sich Irrsinn ^^

Es schadet aber nicht, wenn du einfach mal nen Kühler kaufst und es probierst - zB http://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-84000000029-a398435.html oder http://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html  damit ist schon viel drin. Und wenn es nicht reicht, kannst Du ja immer noch ne neue CPU+Board holen und den Kühler dafür dann verwenden (die Sockelbefestigungen sind zueinander kompatibel) - musst nur schauen, ob das Gehäuse breit genug ist und kein RAM im Weg


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich war auch gerade dabei, einen Kühler wie zB den "Macho" zu empfehlen. Den kannst du, Platz im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt, weil der ein Oschi ist, sowieso bedenkenlos kaufen.

Dich dann, beim Übertakten, vorsichtig hochzutasten. Du musst dir ja nicht gleich 4GHz+ zum Ziel setzen. Ich denke, moderate ~3.5GHz würden, für den Anfang, den Mindestwiederholraten 
gut tun. Und falls du trotzdem ein ungutes Gefühl bekommst (und die CPU noch heile ist ) einfach für gutes Geld verkaufen.


----------



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

Okay, vielen dank!
Vielleicht wart ich damit sowieso noch bis Weihnachten, hab also noch genug Zeit mich zu entscheiden. In der Zeit kann ich mir ja nen Kühler kaufen und dann gucken, wie das mit dem Übertakten klappt.

Ich wiederhole aber nochmal meine Frage: Kann man die CPU mit dem Intel Extreme Utility Tool ohne im BIOS rumzuwerkeln übertakten?


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das geht. 

Du brauchst halt einen Prozessor mit freiem Multiplikator (hast du ja) und ein Mainboard mit Übertakter Chipsatz.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss hier vehement widersprechen, aber der Mehrgewinn, gerade bei Spielen, durch einen CPU-Wechsel ist marginal - ich habe hier zwei Rechner, einen mit einem i5 760 und einen mit i5 4690 - der alte 760 ist auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet und der Unterschied ist im einstelligen Framebereich bei sämtlichen von mir getesteten Games. 

Was wirklich was bringt, ist der Tausch der Grafikkarte, durch einen Wechsel von einer HD 7870 auf eine GTX 970 haben sich bei manchen Spielen die fps verVIERfacht (z.B. Rome 2). 

Wenn er aber noch ordentlich Geld für den i7 bekommen sollte, würde ich auch zu einem aktuelleren Modell raten - denn gerade bei Spielen bringt das Hyperthreading der i7 wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

Okay, danke.

Hab dieses Mainboard hier: 39343 - Asus P7P55D Deluxe P55 S1156 ATX - Hardware, Notebooks
Hat das überhaupt so nen Übertakter Chipsatz?


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja, hat es. Ob es mit dem Programm funktioniert, kannst du einfach ausprobieren.
Oder weißt du zufällig, ob es schon damals bei auf der Treiber CD mit drauf gewesen ist?


----------



## MajorSalty (24. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich weiß nicht, nein.
Ich werds einfach ausprobieren sobald ich mir einen neuen Kühler gekauft habe.

Nochmals danke!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich muss hier vehement widersprechen, aber der Mehrgewinn, gerade bei Spielen, durch einen CPU-Wechsel ist marginal


 das stimmt nicht pauschal. Es hängt aber SEHR vom Spiel ab. Manche Games haben kaum Zugewinn, andere sehr viel. Ich hab da mehr als genug Tests gelesen, und es gibt da halt IM SCHNITT allein vom 2500k zum i5-4670 schon 20-25% Unterschied. Aber in manchen Games halt auch Null. 

Generell ist es meist so: je höher die Grafikeinstellung, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass es KEINEN großen CPU-Unterschied mehr gibt, weil die Grafikkarte dann das wichtigere für die FPS ist. 




> durch einen Wechsel von einer HD 7870 auf eine GTX 970 haben sich bei manchen Spielen die fps verVIERfacht (z.B. Rome 2).


 auch hier: sehr spieleabhängig. Im Schnitt ist die GTX 970 nämlich an sich "nur" nicht ganz doppelt so schnell, niemals aber 4x so schnell. Oder du hattest mit der 7870 irgendwas nicht korrekt eingestellt / alte Treiber oder so. Oder du hast von der 7870 die besonders miesen Werte bei kurzen Dropdowns im Bwusstsein gespeichert und bei der GTX 970 nur auf die maximalen Werte geachtet


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht pauschal. Es hängt aber SEHR vom Spiel ab. Manche Games haben kaum Zugewinn, andere sehr viel. Ich hab da mehr als genug Tests gelesen, und es gibt da halt IM SCHNITT allein vom 2500k zum i5-4670 schon 20-25% Unterschied. Aber in manchen Games halt auch Null.



Ja, gut möglich, dass die von mir getesteten (= gespielten Spiele) in erster Linie GPU, und weniger CPU-abhängig sind - ich spiele z.B. fast überhaupt keine Shooter, insofern kann ich Battlefield, Crysis, etc. jetzt gar nicht beurteilen. 



> auch hier: sehr spieleabhängig. Im Schnitt ist die GTX 970 nämlich an sich "nur" nicht ganz doppelt so schnell, niemals aber 4x so schnell. Oder du hattest mit der 7870 irgendwas nicht korrekt eingestellt / alte Treiber oder so. Oder du hast von der 7870 die besonders miesen Werte bei kurzen Dropdowns im Bwusstsein gespeichert und bei der GTX 970 nur auf die maximalen Werte geachtet



Ich habe doch geschrieben, bei "manchen Spielen vervierfacht". Gut, konkret ist es nur Rome 2 - aber da hatte ich mit der 7870 wirklich nur ~15fps bei höchsten Einstellungen, mit der 970 dagegen läuft's bei ~58. Das ist aber bislang nur so extrem bei Rome 2, sonst nirgends. Bei anderen Spielen wiederum gibt's nicht mal eine Verdoppelung, bei AC4 Blackflag merke ich z.B. nur einen geringen Unterschied. Das lief vorher mit ~40-50fps, jetzt bei 60fps - vermutlich locked. 

Treiber waren natürlich immer aktuell, ich klopf mir meistens sofort den neuesten Beta-Treiber drauf - auch nicht immer die beste Wahl, aber nun gut.


----------



## chris2303 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der TE. Ich habe allerdings den i7 870 (Unterschied zum 875 ???) und eine Radeon 6950 2GB. Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, ob ich auf eine aktuelle CPU wechseln soll. Bin so eigentlich noch recht zufrieden. Kann man mit dem Gigabyte H55-UD3H eigentlich den 870 auch übertakten?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn DU zufrieden bist, brauchst Du keine neue CPU.  Zudem würde bei Dir eine neue gute CPU durch Deine Grafikkarte schon etwas "behindert" werden - eine neue Karte bringt da in jedem Falle viel mehr als eine neue CPU. Schon eine AMD R9 270X für 150-160€ ist ca 40% schneller als Deine 6950, eine R9 280X für 210-230€ sogar 75% schneller.


PS: ich meine, dass Deine CPU die gleiche ist, nur ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit. Beim 875k kann man den Multi frei verstellen, beim 870 nicht. Der Multi ist unmittelbar für den Takt zuständig: Multi um 20% hoch = Takt um 20% hoch.


----------



## chris2303 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit hauptsächlich BF4 auf hoch und habe da eigentlich keine Probleme. Bei Max Payne 3 auf maximalen Einstellungen hatte ich allerdings starke Ruckler, Watch Dogs  läuft auf mittel ganz gut und Crysis 3  läuft auch auf Mittel bis teilweise hoch noch flüssig. Habe allerdings bei den genannten Spielen nie die FPS anzeigen lassen. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass es für mein Empfinden gut läuft. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass die Grafikkarte bei mir eher der Schwachpunkt ist. Vielleicht sollte ich da wirklich mal was neues holen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch erst ab der nächsten (übernächsten???) CPU-Generation diese aufrüsten.


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2014)

Ohne K CPU würde ich das Übertakten auch sein lassen. Gerade der freie Multiplikator macht das viel einfacher.
Auf jeden Fall die Grafikkarte wechseln, Herb hat die relevantesten Chips ja genannt, und probieren.

Persönlich fände ich das eigentlich sehr interessant, also, wie sich ein fünf Jahre alter HT Prozessor, im Vergleich zu einem jüngeren Vierkerner, in aktuellen Spielen schlägt.
Ob sich die frühe Entscheidung für Hyper Threading im Endeffekt bezahlt gemacht hat.
Warum postest du mit der neuen Grafikkarte nicht ein paar Benchmark Ergebnisse?


----------



## chris2303 (25. Oktober 2014)

Habe ja zur Zeit noch keine neue Grafikkarte  Als Student rollt der Rubel nicht so schnell  Wenn du mir eine spendierst dann bekommst du auch einen neuen Benchmark  
Ich habe zufällig vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem aktuellen System ein Benchmark gemacht. War eher ernüchternd


----------

